# P-47 Field Assembly



## beaupower32 (Oct 19, 2010)

Now you can assemble your own P-47 fresh from the crate


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkrUMT1d3C4_ 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvzxmLQTRtQ_ 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUWM-JDZpiE_ 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtypN73y1Ok_


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet, now if I could only get to Youtube from work or if I had something other thant dial-up access at home I could watch these


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2010)

Can't wait to get home and watch it. Could be very helpful with my cockpit project!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 19, 2010)

Very neat video! Thunderbolt kit in two boxes. and it only takes 50 guys to put it together!


----------

